# definition of a monster fish



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, I was just wondering what exactly a "monster fish" is? How big does a fish need to be to be considered a monster fish? Or perhaps the question is how small could it be...?

EC


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

its like saying "how fast does it have to be to be considered a fast car?" its all in comparison...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

My understanding is that if a fish will grow over about 10" it could be a monster. 
If it is still on the small side though I think it would be refered to as a "junior monster"


----------



## flolypops (Jul 6, 2010)

Monster fish has long foot in length (more than 2 feet) and usually have a high protein diet, requiring more filtration. It requires a custom built tank.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd say a fish that is at least 12"+ when full grown,

Or a fish that requires a tank that's 6'x18" at the smallest.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't really matter if it's 1" or smaller or 2 feet or more. Definition of a monster fish is a certain type of fish that is something out of ordinary or oddball. Any type of fish can be considered a monster fish, is just up to the certain hobbyist if he/she wants to call their fish a monster.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks all...very interesting to read the different concepts....


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

I consider fish over 2 feet (24") as being monsters.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Also lets not get confused with monster fish being aggressive, a koi can be a monster fish too.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

only after it turns into a dragon


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Ha! I have a bronze statue of a dragon-carp next to me as I write this...


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on what community your in. Seeing as 95% of fish sold in stores around Kamloops only grow to 4-5" anything over 6" would be considered big.


----------

